# Etec 30hp



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

Sweet engine - I like the Tiny Tach placement, gonna transom mount mine for my new kicker, unobtrusive but there when you need it.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I like it. Reminds me of old times when we ran rope start, short shaft, 20 and 50 Mercs with no battery in the boat.


----------



## SLAnderson (Sep 23, 2013)

Miss mine bad!!! This honda 30 doesn't compare.


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

does that 30 have the cruise control rpm adjust?


----------



## twisted2ru2 (Jan 1, 2011)

> does that 30 have the cruise control rpm adjust?


yes it does. I didn't think I would ever use it but it came in handy on the first trip out... nice little feature


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet !

They have been out long enough to get the bugs worked out 


Only Issie I am aware of is watching the coolant flow through the ECU ...


When the time comes it will be between that motor and a Yamaha ...


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

> > does that 30 have the cruise control rpm adjust?
> 
> 
> yes it does. I didn't think I would ever use it but it came in handy on the first trip out... nice little feature


we use it a lot on the long hauls to the duck blind in buddies Xcel (yam60) i like being able to make a fine tune and cruise.


----------



## austin_gross18 (Dec 4, 2014)

how much would you like for it


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey Puddle Jumper, did you have the Etec 30 tiller like this one?  If so, why do you like it over the Honda?  Is your's a Honda 30 tiller? and what yr is your Honda?  I was actually considering the Honda 30 for this project skiff I'm working on.  But looking for the best bang for the buck, but want, quite, light, no bugs, something that will last, reliable and I also want the electric trim/tilt.


----------



## Gators52__20 (Dec 31, 2012)

My buddy has a Honda 30hp, I have the Etec 30 hp, in my opinion the Etec is better for smaller boats because it launches out of the water on a plane. The Honda takes two or three seconds to launch, which is fine in deeper water, but in shallow water you have to know the flat to get up on a plane. He's tried different props and these issues are still persistent.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

GoGottaGo, which one is quieter and which one gets better fuel mileage?  Also, which one is less buggier?  Does your Etec have trim/tilt?


----------



## Gators52__20 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Etec was less buggier, in fact I have 300 hrs till they even need to service it, no break in time. It's a little noisier but not a noisy as a regular 2 stroke. His has much more weight, it also has no low end torque (much like all 4 strokes versus 2 strokes), so it takes his much longer to get out of the hole. Many times we have to idle close to the channel even in the little skiff he has. Mine has power tilt and trim, electric start, & pull start in my opinion I'd never own another motor without electric start and power tilt and trim...


----------

